# I lame Rubik's Cube TV ad I found



## shoot1510 (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.tellyads.com/show_movie_vintage.php?filename=VA0222

Please leave comment how you like it or not.


----------



## pjk (Jan 10, 2009)

Not bad at all.


----------



## MistArts (Jan 10, 2009)

I thought everyone does that...


----------



## shoot1510 (Jan 10, 2009)

He was just doing (R' y' R' y' 5 times or 6 times)
After that, he was smoking.


----------



## jcuber (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't get it.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 10, 2009)

me n'either


----------



## shoot1510 (Jan 10, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I don't get it.



Me too. Some how that guy just unscramble the cube. He move the cube left then he did RI, then again and again intill he solve the cube, which he almost did but he didn't actually.


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 10, 2009)

I think the message was:

1. He is fast at solving the cube, eventhough he did simple moves. It was to show he's fast.
2. He dropped the cube, which I think it is to show that he quit cubing.
3. He smokes.


----------



## jcuber (Jan 10, 2009)

So if you quit cubing you smoke?


----------



## shoot1510 (Jan 10, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> I think the message was:
> 
> 1. He is fast at solving the cube, eventhough he did simple moves. It was to show he's fast.
> 2. He dropped the cube, which I think it is to show that he quit cubing.
> 3. He smokes.



lol. A simple solve plus he smoke at the same time. Then, drop the cube then breath out the smoke.

Jcuber: no. It matter if you do speedcubing or not, he just got use to smoking before doing the Rubik cube\


Here different Rubik ad: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hd8Vyjx6jNY

And this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mvY0aRJwzg
Note: on this ad jcuber, that what a dollar store cube look like. Now there not in the store anymore

Oh! This one look like a funny Rubik ad to me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTkhA3RO5fU

And this funny Rubik ad too: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3ZVg3URXjk

This one you tuber made rubik video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpJtbSoYyoI


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 10, 2009)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=OyBPPL8nnP8&feature=related
rubik's diy commercial


----------



## shoot1510 (Jan 10, 2009)

Any more Rubik ad from youtube?


----------



## Kian (Jan 10, 2009)

those two yellow center cubes are really rough...


----------



## shoot1510 (Jan 10, 2009)

At *some* Rubik ad, some of the people didn't do fingertricks on the cube.


----------



## jcuber (Jan 10, 2009)

That's because rubik's ads are for children and such, not speedcubers. If they wanted speedcubers to buy from them more, they would advertise DIY's.


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 14, 2009)

I think I'd throw the cube too if I realised it had 2 yellow centres


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 14, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> I think the message was:
> 
> 1. He is fast at solving the cube, eventhough he did simple moves. It was to show he's fast.
> 2. He dropped the cube, which I think it is to show that he quit cubing.
> 3. He smokes.



It's not a cube advertisement. It's an advertisement for Hamlet cigares.

I think the message was:
"I am an intelligent, sofisticated man and after I complete a difficult task I reward myself by relaxing with / enjoying the worlds finest cigar"

(Please make sure Pochmann doesn't see this advertisement. It has almost all the ingredients to make him go.......Pochmanniac)


----------



## Spyyder (Jan 14, 2009)

he obviously dropped the cube because it has 2 yellow centers.

and the cigar was to calm him so he doesn't go postal and kill his family.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 14, 2009)

From the related feature of one of those ads I found this video which in in Filippine, but apparently I speak that language as well, because I could follow almost everything they said


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jan 16, 2009)

I really like Harris' one.
I lol'ed at the results may vary


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jan 16, 2009)

That's nothing! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYs_GCy9PRk


----------



## xSwiftxClawx (Jan 16, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> That's nothing! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYs_GCy9PRk



I think I died after watching that.
Scary.


----------



## maxcube (Jan 16, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> That's nothing! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYs_GCy9PRk





WTF2L?!


----------



## not_kevin (Jan 20, 2009)

maxcube said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > That's nothing! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYs_GCy9PRk
> ...



I'd go with WTF-perm. Much more scary.


----------



## cubeman34 (Jan 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRX8bKgDb3s&eurl=http://www.rubiks.com/World/Commercials.aspx
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c6FgadHgOo&eurl=http://www.rubiks.com/World/Commercials.aspx


----------



## badmephisto (Jan 21, 2009)

these commercials are so dumb. and everyone that solves it in all of those commercials is clearly a complete noob, wristing all the moves. sigh!


----------

